# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Предложения для Голоки-Фест

## ЧАНТАРУКМИ ДЕВИ ДАСИ

Творческое предложение для Голоки-Фест.

Хари Бол, дорогие преданные. 15 декабря я впервые посетила Голоку- Фест, мне очень понравилось, особенно воодушевляющие киртаны и рассказ дорогого Ананты госвами махараджа о Кришне, поднявшем холм Говардхан. Было заметно как старались все преданные, какие были красивые и нарядные матаджи, чудесные и красивые Божества, какое было прекрасное угощение и чаринамрита. Я -прихожанка, и огромное всем спасибо за этот праздник. И в благодарность за все мне, как человеку творческому,  хочется поделиться с Вами некоторыми идеями, чтобы движение, основанное Шрилой Прабхупадой, все сильнее распространялось бы в Москве, в России. 
Секрет успеха в том, чтобы учитывать МЕСТО, ВРЕМЯ и ОБСТОЯТЕЛЬСТВА. Москва, 2013 год, социум, избалованный зрелищами, гонящийся за материальными благами и т.д.; упадок народных традиций; духовный упадок (все считают себя христианами, но мало кто следует и по-настоящему верует и т.д).
Если честно, если в вестибюле 15 декабря было довольно уютно, то внутри, где сцена, такого ощущения не было — практически не было созданного соответственно событию внешнего пространства. С моей точки зрения, человеку не знакомому с Движением, среднеобеспеченному, культурному и образованному, уважающему себя, хорошему профессионалу, было бы неинтересно — очень слабое оформление пространства зала и сцены, которого движение Господа Чайтаньи, несомненно, достойно. Пожелание всем нам, преданным Господа, создать достойную атмосферу - как известно, человека формирует среда. Она влияет на тонком уровне, формирует самооценку личности, достоинство, самоуважение. Не стоит так сильно уходить в аскетизм — мы не саньяси)) И в связи с этим Господь послал мне несколько интересных и несложных решений, идей, и вдохновил ночью написать здесь. Смысл — чтобы каждый пришедший на фестиваль новичок мог довольно быстро и четко в любом месте (в зале или вестибюле) узнать и понять что несет и проповедует движение Шрилы Прабхупады. Конечно, основное место здесь — книги Шрилы Прабхупады и его последователей, киртаны, записи киртанов и бхаджанов, лекций. 
Представьте — вот новичок походил по вестибюлю, пролистал или приобрел книги (что бывает нечасто), и пошел в зал... Видит Божества, сцену с преданными, поющими и музицирующими. А зачем, для чего все это — не понятно... Не понятно, почему москвичи, взрослые люди, согласились на все неудобства, почему сидят на полу, почему встают и танцуют, поют. Было ощущение, что фестиваль проводится больше для своих, то есть для узкого круга людей, хорошо знакомых с Движением, и даже некоторая неловкость. Конечно, уважаемые  и дорогие Ананта Госвами махарадж, и музыканты, прекрасные танцовщицы развеяли немного это ощущение, но можно еще КРУЧЕ и шире. Чтобы обыватель, переключившись на следующий день на свои привычные дела, долго мог бы помнить фестиваль, чтобы перед глазами стояли красочные и запоминающиеся вкусные картины, потому что понравилось. Несомненно, для преданных это — духовное теплое общение друг с другом, киртаны, прасад, истории о Радхе и Кришне, Господе Чайтанье, танцы, духовная атмосфера и т.д.  Но новичку-то до этого еще идти... Поэтому, к качеству оформления нужно относиться почти так же, как к оформлению книг — качественная бумага, твердый переплет, потрясающие  РАЗНООБРАЗНЫЕ иллюстрации, и все в нужных местах, то есть гармонично и грамотно собранное пространство, согласно задаче. Современные москвичи — люди очень занятые, им почти некогда читать книги))) Поэтому можно попытаться создать из холла и зала такие книги, эту же духовную атмосферу движения безусловной любви Господа Чайтаньи, показать наглядно и крупно, что проповедует и несет в Москве (в России) это движение, и сделать это доступным для западного человека языком. Среди нас много творческих людей, и мы можем помочь нашим прекрасным учителям-саньяси в их миссии. Воплощать это должны опытные люди с хорошим художественным вкусом (скорее всего матаджи, так как обустройство и декорирование пространства - женская природа, но конечно же при помощи сильных мужских рук), находящиеся в движении, чувствующие пространство и хорошо знающими суть учения  движения Господа.
С удовольствием поделюсь с вами, уважаемые преданные,  идеями, которые послал  Господь и дал мне море вдохновения писать здесь и послужить таким образом. Учитывая также как сделать такое оформление-проповедь недорогим, но эффективным, лаконичным, не давящим, доходчивым, адаптированным для нашего города (помните — место, время и обстоятельства). И чтобы (да простят меня все) никто не мог сказать, что миссия Господа Чайтаньи секта, что общество сознания Кришны тоже превратилось в коммерческую организацию, или в погоню за личными корыстными интересами, и чтобы Господь послал нам в Москве новый храм. Поэтому все должно служить лишь одному — Господу Чайтанье и его миссии в этот век, очищению сердца и развитию чистой любви, бхакти, спасению. Движение Господа нужно представить авторитетно, солидно, достойно.
1. Плакаты из ткани с некоторыми основными стихами из Бхагавад-Гиты (что мы  - душа, что все принадлежит Творцу, «стань моим преданным...»; «В этот век вражды и лицемерия...»и т.д.), Шикшаштакой, маха-мантрой и т.д.
2. Плакаты (транспаранты) с изображениями Шрилы Прабхупады, некоторых иллюстраций из книг, святых мест.
3. Плакаты с изображениями и текстами, касающимися проповеди ненасилия (войн, абортов, национализма,  против насилия к животным, к природе)
4. Плакаты с фото миссии Футфолайф и подобными программами  ИСККОН (можно разместить над столиками с прасадом в холле)
5. Небольшие плакаты -визитки с адресом храма.
Это, на мой взгляд, заполнит пространство, сделает его уютнее, и одновременно будет сразу показывать новичкам, что несет миру ИСККОН. Можно в вестибюле поставить на столах стильные цветочные икэбаны (проявление эстетичности и внутренней красоты преданных).

Также, подсмотрев у карми, есть идея чтобы гостей в холле встречали преданные, одетые в узнаваемые костюмы героев Бхагавад-Гиты, например, Шримад-Бхагаватам, полубогов и раздавали гостям книги, рекламные листовки, прасад, вежливо провожали всех  в зал. Если позволяют финансы, можно организовать для детей детскую комнату с педагогом, чтобы родители могли там оставить деток и отдохнуть.
Можно чтобы со сцены свешивался длинный плакат с Маха-мантрой, а на заднем фоне — изображение Панча-таттвы, или святых мест (как фон). И пару цветочных композиций впереди сцены, чтобы собрать красивое пространство для выступающих. Из плакатов можно сделать «стены» в зале, но так, чтобы можно было бы под ними свободно ходить, также их  нужно подсветить, чтобы они читались. Но на мой взгляд они не должны быть слишком красочными, чтобы не брать на себя слишком много внимания (ведь центр — сцена). Можно надуть пару — тройку больших воздушных шаров с Маха-мантрой. Все это нужно увязать единым стилем исполнения и гармоничной расстановкой в зале, чтобы собрать пространство в духе Сознания Кришны. И т.п.

Еще есть идея стихи из книг (а может и некоторые фото) печатать на фоне российской природы, узоров из русского народного творчества (хохлома, гжель и т.д.) Можно фото (например, Радхи и Кришны) сделать на таком фоне, как бы в паспарту - будет очень красиво, и вписано в Российскую культуру (ведь Господь  - не только индийский Бог). Можно сочетать индийские мотивы с русскими народными (это для художников).

Можно также русские народные промыслы сочетать с сознанием Кришны — расписывать разделочные доски в русском народном стиле, и писать на них маха-мантру, или Харе Кришна, Джая Радхе! Можно в том же духе вырезать шкатулки, предметы женского туалета (например, из бересты), обереги в русско-индийском стиле из бересты с Господом Нрисимхой,  например,расписывать подносы, посуду,  матрешек, глиняные горшки, вписывая святые имена и маха-мантру, шить прихватки и фартуки, вышивать, печь и расписывать святыми именами русские пряники, например, делать музыкальные шкатулки (с бхаджанами, пением Маха-мантры, мантры Господу Нрисимхе)   и т.д.  И  предлагать все изделия  Творцу. Можно сдавать изделия в эзотерические магазины. Можно даже мебель делать в этом ключе — вот и доп. рабочие места, и в духе санкиртаны, и очищение сознания. 
Можно (на мой взгляд, это важно) не ставить строго фиксированных цен на эти изделия — в пользу малоимущих и чтобы избежать жадности, чтобы не стать коммерческой организацией. И  при оформлении Голоки Фест  над столиками с изделиями размещать описанные выше  проповеднические плакаты со стихами из Бхагавад-Гиты, изображениями и т.д.. Где раздают прасад — плакаты о ненасилии, о Футфолайф и т.д. Чтобы не привязываться, а сочетать торговлю с проповедью. 
Терпения и любви! Хари бол!

----------


## Aniruddha das

Я переслал ваши предложения Бхакти Ананта Кришне Госвами, идейному вдохновителю Голока-фестов, вот его ответ:

"Харе Кришна! Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. 
Очень хорошие предложения. А что из этого могла бы матаджи Чантарукми сама на себя взять и сделать? Мы бы с удовольствием посотрудничали. 

в.с. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами"

----------


## ЧАНТАРУКМИ ДЕВИ ДАСИ

Спасибо, Анирудха дас! :vanca calpa: 

Мои смиренные поклоны, уважаемый Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами. Знаю, как вы трепетно и с душой относитесь к проведению Голоки-Фест. На мой взгляд, творческая генерация идей и вдохновение на их воплощение является значимым служением. Ведь с этого начинается любое дело. Любое дело требует финансов (хотя идеи дороже денег). Мне бы очень хотелось, чтобы для Господа Чайтаньи, Шрилы Прабхупады, наших наставников и для гостей Голоки-Фест было бы создано такое четкое оформление-проповедь. Если у координаторов Голоки-Фест есть вопросы по идеям, изложенным выше, я могу встретиться и более развернуто описать их, чтобы собрать воедино, а уже организаторы дадут своим помощникам наставления. Когда все будет напечатано, с другими талантливыми матаджи и прабху я, как декоратор, возможно, смогу внести свою скромную лепту в оформлении холла и зала, на месте проведения следующей Голоки-Фест.

Дорогие преданные! Как я уже сказала в тексте, создание такого уюта и оформления вестибюля и зала - задача не наших прекрасных отрешенных саньяси - наставников, которые итак несут невероятную ответственность, а наша. Я верю, что у преданных достаточно любви, сил и талантов, скрытых резервов для воплощения этого небольшого, но интересного проекта. Мои поклоны.

С уважением, 
Чантарукми

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харе Кришна! Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. 
Спасибо за участие. Я Ваши письма выложил в нашей скайп конференции, будем обсуждать
Пишите мне по anantakrishna108@gmail.com и напишите, как с Вами связаться. С Вами свяжутся ответственные преданные. 

в.с. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами

----------


## ЧАНТАРУКМИ ДЕВИ ДАСИ

> Харе Кришна! Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. 
> Спасибо за участие. Я Ваши письма выложил в нашей скайп конференции, будем обсуждать
> Пишите мне по anantakrishna108@gmail.com и напишите, как с Вами связаться. С Вами свяжутся ответственные преданные. 
> 
> в.с. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами


Ой мне прямо неловко :sorry:  Спасибо за внимание. Мои поклоны. С удовольствием разделю с Вами время и помогу чем смогу. 8(985)1617021. В ссылке ниже Вы можете посмотреть фото примерно того, что я предлагаю. Только я бы еще добавила тройку вазонов с пальмами, экибаны, а то холодновато. Каждый такой блок-отсек может быть тематическим: книги, предметы культа, прасад, вещи, мехенди и т.д. В каждом отсеке-комнате  могут негромко играть бхаджаны, А на стенах - красочные плакаты с изобажениями и фото, с цитатами - то есть то, что проповедует ИСККОН для людей запада. Хари бол. 

http://www.fotohost.ru/showgallery.p...0&userid=20762

С уважением,
Чантарукми

----------

